

Double the brightness in low light photos with new color filtering technology - pwg
http://www.diginfo.tv/v/13-0021-r-en.php

======
lutusp
Here's the title of this submission: "Double low light brightness with
Panasonic's new color filtering technology"

But the technical advance being described doubles all light levels, not just
low levels. Let's look at the title of the original article:

"Double the brightness in low light photos with Panasonic's new color
filtering technology"

That means something completely different -- the submitter mangled the
headline to the degree that it lost its original meaning. The point is that
all light levels are doubled. The distorted version is that this only works
for low light brightness levels.

Does this error matter? Yes, it does -- doubling all light levels means all
exposure times can be cut in half, or if the same exposures are used, noise
figures are reduced to 50%. The badly worded title destroys the meaning of the
article.

Moral: _do not write your own headlines_ \-- you will get it wrong.

